# Hw much do dog walkers charge?



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

I am in discussions with someone local to walk their new dog for them a couple of times a week as they work on those days and dont want to leave him all day without a toilet break and chance to stretch his legs and have a play. 
neither I, not the dog owner have any clue how much is normally charged for dog walking. It would be twice a week, for 45-6 mins each day. It would take me 10 mins in the car to get there and 10 mins back so that is 40 mins travelling time each week on top. So I was thinking, if we did just short of an hour each day ie 50-55 mins, I would charge for 2 hours a week which would take into account a little of the travel time as well as the time spent with their pup?

Any advice would be most welcome. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

my dog walker charges according to how long you want it walked ie 30 mins/60 mins or 90 mins cost me £12 for an hours walk.

had an operation and couldnt walk the dog, well worth it knowing my dog was having a good time and in safe hands


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

£10 an hour seems the average


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Depends a lot where you live.

Here, dog walkers charge £15 per hour.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow that is a lot more expensive than I thought!! i was expecting £5 an hour!!! All i want to do is come out with enough to pay my daughters after school activities ie swimming, brownies and theatre group. It is just extra cash meaning they are one thing less I have to pay for each weel iykwim. I am getting my working cocker aged 3 in July after our family holiday so I would be out walking her anyway so it isnt time being used on something I wouldnt otherwise be doing. It is just the additional travelling. Plus side, her dog gets attention, playtime and walked instead of being alone all day, and my dog meets a new dog a couple of times a week for play, and sees somewhere different compared to the daily routes we will go on. 

Thanks for your help. xxx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I do think it's regional though, so will depend on where you live. Here (for me) is the Home Counties and this is fairly usual for London and the Home Counties - it would be a lot less than this in Scotland (for example).

Also, please bear in mind that these are (mostly) professional dog walkers who have to pay for insurance, overheads and tax, not people walking dogs for a bit of cash (not that I'm suggesting you won't be). But do at least get insurance if you are thinking of taking money for dog walking.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi that sounds like a good idea, what sort of insurance would i need? Would it be public liability insurance?

We are in Somerset. xxx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, definately public liability. I'm not a dog walker so not sure, but I think at least one of the ones I know has insurance that covers for any expenses (including vet fees) that the dog incurs whilst in their care. One owner did actually claim vet fees after they claimed their dog was limping when they came home.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

Fortis - Commercial lines

These people seem to do a fairly cheap public liability insurance.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

in my area, the norm seems to be around £7-9 per hour.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I charge £10 for an hour, however that is the walk, I don't charge for transport. I get cash in hand, as it's normally for a friend's neighbour or a neighbour who knows me. If I'm walking 2 or more dogs from the same household I charge £12 for an hour, and I always ask about off lead, as I do have a few areas where I can let them off securely.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

£2 an hour if the person who wanted me to walk her dog four times a week for 1 hour at £2 is anything to go by!! :thumbup:


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for the link rona that is great. will deffo get public liability insurance sorted out and then we are both covered. better safe than sorry. i have no intention of doing it as a business it is just for one person a couple of times a week and as i have to walk my dog anyway, it may be more fun with 2 to play with each other. xxx


----------



## rturner14 (Dec 29, 2016)

i am thinking of charging the following:
for:
A 5 minute walk 50p
A 15 minute walk 75p
A half hour walk £1
A 45 minute walk £1.50
Or a hour or + £2


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rturner14 said:


> i am thinking of charging the following:
> for:
> A 5 minute walk 50p
> A 15 minute walk 75p
> ...


And you plan on living off that......?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Apparently R Turner is a 13 yr old lad so looking for pocket money I imagine.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

What dog wants a five minute walk? I guess it's company for your newspaper round.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

See what I mean. @SusieRainbow what was I just saying about zombie threads lol.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
school break again, eh?... Nice to know some things can be relied upon. :Hilarious
.
.
.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> school break again, eh?... Nice to know some things can be relied upon. :Hilarious
> .
> ...


Usually yes, in this case just a zombie thread that was posted in 2010 lol.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Apparently OP is a 13 yr old lad so looking for pocket money I imagine.


It's not the OP who's 13, it's the person who revived the thread.
Anyone who walks someone else's dog for money should be insured, and insurance wouldn't normally be available to a 13 year old.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> It's not the OP who's 13, it's the person who revived the thread.
> Anyone who walks someone else's dog for money should be insured, and insurance wouldn't normally be available to a 13 year old.


That's what I meant.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> That's what I meant.


Surely OP means original poster?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Surely OP means original poster?


I've changed it.


----------

